# shift key looks always pressed



## jacques (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi
I Have A Dell Laptop Having Below Specs;
Dell Inspiron 2650
It Looks Like The Shift Buttoon Is Always On And I Am Unable To Type In Small. Even If I Press Caps The Alphabets Can Be Small However The Numbers Can Not Come At All.
I have taken help of google troubleshooting, but there is no go. I am very disapponted.
Please help

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 8, 2008)

Most probably you have switched on the sticky keys.
go here:
*www.microsoft.com/enable/training/windowsxp/stickykeys.aspx


----------



## jacques (Jun 11, 2008)

when i start or restart windows it gives an error, like filter keys is pressed. but not able to diagnose it.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 11, 2008)

whats th error can you paste ut here


----------

